
Apple sues Qualcomm, saying chipmaker withheld $1B as “extortion” - NickGerleman
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/01/apple-files-1-billion-lawsuit-against-qualcomm-over-patent-licensing/
======
mankash666
Qualcomm double dipping (charging chip vendors & their customers) is plain
unfair. The only thing they aren't doing is sending IP notices to end users of
phones, like you & I.

That said, sympathizing with Apple is hard. Ironic for a company that hardly
allows any freedom on it's hardware (blocking NFC for 3rd parties for
instance, requiring MFI certification for accessories at a steep cost) or app
store (ultra strict, often whimsical app approval policies that stifle
innovation) to cry foul.

Apple & Qualcomm deserve each other.

------
StringyBob
Without knowing more, not particularly sympathetic to either party involved
here, (lawyers are good at drafting statements about how hard done by their
companies are over patents infringement and royalties/damages), but qcom have
done well out of e.g. cdma patents
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB112056555346377303](http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB112056555346377303)

~~~
ksec
I do believe Qualcomm patents are worth something, but if those quoted numbers
are true, (Qualcomm insists on charging Apple at least five times more in
payments than all the other cellular patent licensors we have agreements with
combined.)

Then this is a ridiculous amount.

